# 2012 Star 48 volt Limo Golf Cart Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,175.00* (3 Bids)
End Date: Monday Oct-22-2012 10:31:34 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $7,900.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

